# تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية في المنزل



## هاشم102 (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام 

كان قد عرض احد المشرفين موضوعا مهما حول تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية ومازلت منذ اطلاعي على هذا الموضوع مهتما بهذه الطريقة وقد تيسرت لي معلومات قيمة اريد ان اعرضها عليكم و ونذلل سويا الصعوبات التي تعترضنا في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية الصباغية وفق المخطط التالي :

http://www.eifer.uni-karlsruhe.de/img/*******/dye-sensitized-solar-cell.gif

في الملف المرفق طريقة الصناعة كاملة ولكني اريد ان اعرض العديد من البدائل التي حصلت عليها من ملفات براءات اختراع لهذا النوع من الخلايا : 
http://www.exo.net/~drsteph/activities/Blackberry solar cell.pdf

1- مادة اكسيد التيتانيوم يمكن الاستعاضة عنها بمادة كبريت الرصاص وهي الكحل العادي المعروف وهي مادة نصف ناقلة .
وهناك بدائل كثيرة لهذه المادة لكن اكتفي بالاسهل .

2- بالنسبة للمادة الصباغية وهي هنا عصير التوت البري يمكن الاستعاضة عنها بعصير الرمان او عصير الشوندر السكري او الشاي الاحمر او الكركديه . وهناك ايضا بدائل غيرها .

3- بالنسبة للمحلول اليودي يمكن شراءه من الصيدليات وهو متوفر باسم كحول يودي يستخدم لمطهر للجروح وقد اشتريت منه . 

ولكن هناك مشكلة اعترضتني ارجوا ان تفكروا معي بحلها وهي مشكلة المادة الناقلة الشفافة وفي الواقع اطلعت على طريقة التصنيع ولكنها صعبة شوية اريد حلا ايسر .
فهناك مواد ناقلة شفافة بلاستيكة يمكن ان نستخدمها او طرق اخرى . 


ارجوا منكم مساعدتي . لما فيه خير الامة الاسلامية .


----------



## yazeedisaied11 (18 مايو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

ملف جميل جدا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي 
سيتم الاطلاع على الملفات ولنا لقاء آخر ..........


----------



## دفاع على المقطرى (22 مايو 2008)

ارجوا من كم ارسال لى برنامج ETAP وشكرا على البريد Defaa************* او transformer_eng*********** وشكرا


----------



## هاشم102 (22 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

الاخوة خبراء الطاقة الشمسية اين مشاركاتكم الفعالة


----------



## نصار العيساوي (16 أغسطس 2008)

رحم الله والديك اخي هاشم وجزاك الله خيراً على هذهِ المعلومات القيمة


----------



## صالح كهرب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي هاشم
بالنسبة للماده الشفافه التي يتم وضعها أعلى الخلايا الشمسيه فهي تشبه كثيرا المواد لعازله التي تستخدم لعزل أسطح المنازل ومختلف الأماكن مثل البلاط والسيراميك من الرطوبه ومن تسريب الماء ، وأظن أنها هناك نوعا منها يصلح جيدا للإستخدام كمادة ناقله وهو النوع المصمم ليمتص الكهرباء الساكنه حين يستخدم للبلاط أو السيراميك وهذا يعني أنه ناقل للكهرباء .


----------



## هاشم102 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم صالح 
اذا كنت تقصد الايبوكسي فهو غير ناقل للتيار اما اذا كنت تقصد اي مادة اخرى فما هو اسمها لنجربها .

والشكر الجزيل على تفاعلك معنا


----------



## مروان محمد الجنابي (15 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو .....وعاشت ايدك اخي هاشم


----------



## mkalash (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (8 أكتوبر 2008)

احييك اخي هاشم على طموحك العالي ومبادرتك
السؤال هو الى اي حد ستكون كفاءة هذه الخلية لو تمكنا من تصنيعها؟
في السوق العالمي توجد خلايا شمسية قليلة الكفاءة مقارنة بغيرها من الخلايا علما انها مصنعة في مصانع متخصصة اذ ان وجود اية شوائب في الخلية(شوائب غير مرئية) يؤدي الى تعطيل الخلية او اضعاف كفاءتها
ارجو ان لا اكون محبطا بكلامي ولكن هذه هي المعلومة عندي وارجو تصحيحها ان كانت غير صحيحة
مرة اخرى احييك واهنئك على طموحك الذي اعترف اني لا املكه


----------



## محمود الباز (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا انا فعلا متحمس للموضوع من اول ما قرات موضوع م. الكردى على ما اظن وكان من قريب وان شاء الله ساطبقها


----------



## هاشم102 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام 

ان كفاءة الخلية المراد صناعتها وفقا امخططات احد المخترعين والباحثين في هذا المجال تتراوح من 6% الى
20% وذلك حسب دقة الصناعة والحقيقة ان طريقة الصناعة سهلة للغاية وليست معقدة فهي عبارة عن اصباغ يتم 
طباعتها فوق بعضها على شكل طبقات رقيقة 

ولكن المشكة الاساسية في هذا النوع من الخلايا هو المادة الناقلة الشفافة التي تجمع الالكترونات المتحررة من الخلايا الشمسية وفي الواقع انا اعرف طريقة صناعتها ولكن لااملك المواد اللازمة لصناعتها والمواد هي كلوريد القصدير Sncl2 .

ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام ان كانوا يعرفون طريقة سهلة للحصول عليها افادتنا لنوافيكم بنتائج تجربتها .


ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بمجهودك يا اخ هاشم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سأرفق ملفاً من إحدى الشركات التي نشتري منها الخلايا ...
يبين مدى العيوب غير الظاهرة التي تسبب ضعف الكفاءة والمردود ، وهذا طبعاً في المصانع الكبيرة المتخصصة ....
فما بالك بالورشات اليدوية ................
كما أن الكفاءة تتفاوت بنسب قليلة جداً بحدود 1-1.5 فقط بين المنتج السيء جداً والجيد جداً ..
أما التفاوت من 6 - 20 فهذا* يعتمد على النوعية وليس على الجودة *
أي أن 6 % هو مردود اللوحات من السيليكون غير المتبلور 
14- 16 % مردود اللوحات من السيليكون متعدد البلورات 
15-20 % مردود اللوحات من السيليكون وحيد البلورة ..

كما أن المنافسات الآن صارت تتحدى من 24 - 30 % بين الشركات الكبرى..
هذا ويوجد بعض المصنعين المحليين وعلى مستوى عالي جداً من الاحترافية ولم تصل كفاءة منتجاتهم أكثر من 12 % ........مع العلم أنني اقوم بتوريد بعض المواد الخام اللازمة في التصنيع لهم وعلى طلبهم ووفق مواصفات محددة ....
كما أننا نسعى إلى التصنيع بالتشارك مع إحدى الشركات الأوربية في إنشاء المصنع وتجهيزه والإنتاج في سوريا - حلب .. إن شاء الله ................


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أكتوبر 2008)

إنني أثني عليك ، أخي هاشم ....
كما قال الأخ محمد محمود خليل : لييس هذا الكلام لٌحباط وإنما لزيادة التركيز على نقاط الضعف ومحاولة تلافيها قدر الإمكان محاولة أكبر للتخلص من العيوب التي قد تنشأ نتيجة بعض الأخطاء الاعتيادية .........
*...........الله الموفق..........*


----------



## هاشم102 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ عصام 
الخلايا المذكورة سابقا ليست من الانواع التي ذكرت انما هو نوع جديد يدعى بالخلايا الصباغية dye solar cells 
وهي لاتحتاج الى تكنولوجيا للتصنيع وهي الى حد الان لم يتم تصنيعها على نطاق تجاري على الرغم من انها ارخص انواع الخلايا الشمسية .

والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ عصام
خبر يدعو الى السرور ان تدخل هذه التكنولوجيا الهامة الى الدول العربية
ادعو الله ان يوفقكم


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ادعو الله ان يوفقكم


----------



## م.أحمد عبد المنطلب (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جدا أخي الكريم
بورك فيك


----------



## ابي عبدالله (10 يناير 2009)

اخي هاشم مركبات القصدير من السهل الحصول عليهاممكن اساعدك اضف رد اذانت متابع


----------



## salameh175 (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا فعلا المعلومات الموجودة قيمة


----------



## ابي عبدالله (12 فبراير 2009)

ابغاكم تتواصلون مع جامعة النجاح وخاصة الاخ محمد الكردي لان الجامعة بفلسطين حول كيفية الحصول على الزجاج المطلي بطبقة موصلة وشفافة من ثاني اكسيد القصديرالمطعم بالفلور مايسمونةftoلاني اطلعت على ابحاث عندهم استخدموافيهاذلك الزجاج وارجوا افادتنا حتى تعم الفاءدة للجميع:12:


----------



## رشيد الديزل (12 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز بنسبه للموصلات فيمكن استخدام القصدير الذي يستعمل في الطبخ وذالك بتقطيعه الى موصلات صغير او سلك لحام الرصاص الذي يستخدم في تلحيم الاجهزه الاكترونيه بعد ان تقوم بتصطيحه بالحراره او بطرق


----------



## التواتي (12 فبراير 2009)

متابع للموضوع ... وفقكم الله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 فبراير 2009)

عندي كمية جيدة من الموصلات وشريط اللحام الخاص ....


----------



## اخر حروف الوفاء (14 فبراير 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء
انا في المملكه العربيه السعوديه واريد المساعده ممن لديه علم بخصوص الطاقه البديله
اريد اسماء شركات تبيع الواح الطاقه الشمسيه في السعوديه وخصوصا في المنطقه الشرقيه
وما هي النوعيه الافضل التي ينصحني بها الخبراء بهذا المجال
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير
اخوكم 
اخر حروف الوفاء


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 فبراير 2009)

أيها الزميل آخر حروف الوفاء 
لقد ذكرت جميع التفاصيل الخاصة بمواصفات كل نوع من الخلايا والألواح الكهرضوئية ...يمكنك الاطلاع على مشاركاتي في مجال الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ....
على كل حال يمكنك الاتصال بي ( على البريد التالي engissam1 على ال ياهووووو أو ام اس ان ) لأعطيك التفاصيل مرة أخرى وأنصحك بالأفضل والأرخص ...وإذا كان لديك مشاريع يمكنني أن أساعدك بالتصميم والتنفيذ .... تحياتي


----------



## zeid25 (17 فبراير 2009)

اتوجه بالشكر الى كل من ساهم في تقديم معلومات مفيدة في هذا الموضوع
ولعل واحدة من اهم العقبات هي الحصول على الطريقة المناسبة لتشكيل الطبقة الشفافة
الموصلة للكهرباء .
لقد تصفحت مواقع العديد من مراكز الأبحاث الأجنبية التي تتحدث حول هذا الموضوع ووجدت بينها
خلاف كبير في الأفكار وفي الطرق وكل الأفكار والطرق لها مميزاتها ولها عيوبها من الناحية الصناعية
والتجارية . سواء من ناحية الثبات مع مرور الزمن ومقدار عرض الطيف الضوئي الذي تسمح بمروره تلك الطبقة
ومقدار امتصاح و أو انعكاس الضوء ... الخ من المتاعب
من المواد التي تم الإتفاق عليها واعطيت براءة ابحاث المواد التالية :
- الإسم : مادة ال " TCO "  وهي مادة اكسيد القصدير المطعم بالفلور ويرمز لهذه المادة SnO2:F
-  الأسم : مادة ال " FTO " وهي مادة اكسيد الزنك المطعم بالالمنيوم ويرمز لهذه المادة ZnO:Al 
- الاسم : مادة ال " ITO  " وهي مادة اكسيد القصدير المطعم بالأنديوم INDIUM TIN OXIDE 
وهذه المادة الأخيرة هي المعتمدة حاليا في تصنيع الشاشات المسطحة للكمبيوتر والتلفزيون من النوع الذي يسمى LCD
.
الأخ هاشم 102 ذكر العبارة التالية في مشاركته :
ولكن المشكة الاساسية في هذا النوع من الخلايا هو المادة الناقلة الشفافة التي تجمع الالكترونات المتحررة من الخلايا الشمسية 
وفي الواقع انا اعرف طريقة صناعتها ولكن لااملك المواد اللازمة لصناعتها والمواد هي كلوريد القصدير Sncl2 .
وهناك مشاركة اخرى يطلب صاحبها اكسيد القصدير SnO2
وجوابا اقول : طبعا الحصول على هذه المواد جاهزة من السوق اسهل ولكن في حال عدم توفرها يمكن الحصول عليها في
المنزل بسهولة وذلك كما يلي :
يحترق القصدير عند تسخينه بالهواء مشكلا SnO2  ويتفاعل ايضا القصدير مع بخار الماء مشكلا أيضا Sno2 
وبالتالي يمكن استعمال قصدير اللحام للحصول على المطلوب في المنزل .
واما الحصول على SnCl2 فيمكن الحصول عليه ايضا في المنزل ولكن ببعض الحذر وذلك بتفاعل حمض كلور الماء
أو ما يبسمى تجاريا بروح الملح مع القصدير حيث يتفاعل القصدير مع حمض كلور الماء الساخن مشكلا SnCl2 
.
ولمن كان يرغب في تصنيع خلية واحدة فقط للتجريب سأدله على طريقة بسيطة جدا للحصول على المادة الناقلة للكهرباء
والشفافة للضوء .
إن شاشة اي آلة حاسبة أو شاشة أي لعبة لها شاشة صفيرة يمكن استعمالها لهذا الغرض
فإذا كان لديك آلة حاسبة معطلة او لعبة قديمة لا تعمل فيمكن نزع الشاشة ثم فصل الجزء الأمامي للشاشه
فهي عبارة عن قطعة من البلاستيك مطلية بمادة ناقلة للكهرباء وشفافة مع ملاحظة أنه لا يمكن ملاحظة المادة الشفافة
الناقلة للكهرباء إلا إذا وضعنا القطعة امام الضوء ونظرنا بعناية حيث سنلاحظ وجود شبكة من الناقل في حالة
الآلة الحاسبة بينما نلاحظ وجود طبقة نقطية تؤلف شبكة في حالة الألعاب .
.
ختاما ارجوا أن اكون قد قدمت بعض المعلومات المفيدة وارجوا من الأخ هاشم 102 الذي ذكر بأنه يعرف طريقة
صنعها أن يفضل علينا بما يتوفر لديه من معلومات 
.


:85:


----------



## ابي عبدالله (17 فبراير 2009)

*من لايحب صعودالجبال يعيش ابدالدهربين الحفر*

شكرالك اخيzied25على هذه المشاركة الجميلة...عندي طريقة سهلة لصناعة الطبقة اموصلة بس في صددالمحاولة واذانجحت اقول لكم على طول المفروض كل واحدمنا يحتسب الاجرعندالله على كل معلومه ينقلهاوبالاخلاص والتجرد تنهض الامم"اخي هاشم 102معادنشوفة":73:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## pauvre (20 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## makkae (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بمجهودكم في كل المشاريع


----------



## محمدرحال (8 مارس 2009)

موضوع شيق مشكورين جميعا


----------



## zzzccc (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## basim78 (25 مارس 2009)

اخي انا ايضا مهتم بهذا المجال هل يمكن ان نستعيض عن المادة الشفافة بالشبكة


----------



## belall (25 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

أخوتى بعد هذا النقاش الجيد اريد خطوات 1-2-3................
لاتمكن من صناعة الخلية بنفسى خطوات محددة وواضحة 
وشكرا على حسن مساعدتكم .
وجزاكم الله كل خير:11:


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك ووفقك لما فيه الخير
سر على بركة الله واكمل مشاريعك واعلم أخي أن ما تفعله هذا جهاد في سبيل الله ولكن عليك أن تحتسب أجره عند الله
وأي مشروع لابد له من وقت و تعب ومحاولات فالزم الصبر و المصابرة فنحن أمة الصبر ولكننا تخلينا عنه في هذا العصر
وعندما تقرأ تاريخ المخترعين سترى كم بذلوا وكم أنفقوا ولكنهم وصلوا ومنهم أديسون الذي أضاء الأرض باختراع المصباح

وقال الله في كتابه العزيز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَالْعَصْرِ{1} إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ{2} إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ{3}


----------



## basim78 (26 مارس 2009)

اين الاخ هاشم لماذا لايجيبنا


----------



## abu ahmad48 (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله لكم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## bryar (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الرائع ونتمنى منكم المزيد حول صناعة الخلايا الشمسية


----------



## hagag2009 (13 أبريل 2009)

انا عضو جديد اريد ان اعرف ماهى مكونات تصنيع الخلايا الشمسيه و شكرا 
مهندس ياسر طنطا مصر


----------



## waelelkhateb (6 مايو 2009)

لك كل الخير على ما قدمته لنا . ولكل اصحاب الردود الشيقه واستفسارات الموضحه التى تجعلنى لا اخجل من سؤلكم فى معرفة كيفية الوصول للموضوع حيث لم استطه قراءته وارغب فى كيفية التركيب والمكونات الخليه


----------



## تاكفاريناسي (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال لي احد الاصدقاء انه يستغني عن المادة الشفافة ويضع مكانها الماء المالح بصراحة لا اعرف كيف يتم ذلك


----------



## infractor hawk (8 مايو 2009)

مضوعك روعة 
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (11 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك والله يوفقك موضوع حلو :63:

الى الامام


----------



## محمد الشقيرى (11 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا المواضيع مفيدة جدا


----------



## zeid25 (13 مايو 2009)

لقد اجريت تجربة ناجحة للحصول على التيار الكهربائي من اشعة الشمس
اعرضها عليكم :
المبدأ : من الطرق المعروفة للحصول على الطاقة الكهربائية استعمال المواد 
 نصف الناقلة . ونحن في حياتنا العادية نستعمل مصابيح تسمى ال led 
هذه المصابيح تعمل على مواد نصف ناقلة . حيث نقدم الكهرباء ونحصل على 
الضوء . والفكرة تكمن في عكس العملية أي تقديم الضوء للحصول على الكهرباء.
ويوجد في الأسواق العديد منها وبالوان مختلفة احمر ,اخضر,اصفر وبرتقالي
وابيض وازرق وربما الوان اخرى . كذلك يوجد منها اقطار مختلفة 3 مم
5 مم وبقطر 10 مم .
لقد قمت بتسليط ضوء اشعة الشمس على عدد منها وحصلت على النتائج التالية :
بإستعمال اللون الأحمر بقطر 5 مم لم احصل على تيار يذكر
باستعمال اللون الأخضر حصلت على تيار 3 ميكرو امبير , 1.5 فولت
باستعمال اللون الأبيض حصلت على تيار 3.5 ميكرو امبير ,1.5 فولت
باستعمال اللون الأبيض ولكن بقطر 10 مم حصلت على تيار 7 ميكرو امبير
وكمون قدره 1.7 فولت
كررت التجربة الأخيرة ولكن بعد إضافة عدسة لتركيز الضوء فحصلت
على تيار اكبر بكثير حيث حصلت على تيار 1 ميللي امبير , 2.7 فولت
.
هذه النتائج قد تختلف مع اختلاف نوعية المصباح المستعمل فقد استعملت
نوع رخيص من صنع الصين ولا ادري إن كانت الأنواع الأخرى تقدم
تيارا افضل او لا . ثم انني اجريت التجربة بعد العصر وربما في فترة
الظهيرة تكون الشروط افضل .
ميزة هذه التجربة انها بسيطة جدا ويمكن ان يكون لكل شخص افكاره
الخاصة وتجربته الخاصة .
تحياتي


:20:


----------



## kotofoto5 (22 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اقوم بعمل برادمياه لكن من مياه البحر0 فهل تكلفة الخلايا أقل أم الكهرباء بالنسبة لمصر


----------



## هاشم102 (24 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام بارك الله بكم 
مشاركلتكم تعيد الي النشاط و العزيمة


----------



## هاشم102 (24 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام قريبا سوف اقوم بطرح كل مالدي في هذا المجال واتوقع ان يحوز اعجابكم

ولكن الان سوف اقول لكم ماتوصلت اليه في هذا المجال 
حاولت تصنيع المادة الناقلة الشفافة انطلاقا من المرايا العادية . كما تعلمون المرايا مطلية بالقصدير وفوقها مادة عازلة 
حيث قمت بازالة المادة العازلة بنقع المراة بالماء لمدة يومين فعندها يمكن حكها وازالتها بسهولة ووضعت المراة بالفرن 
بالفعل تحول القصدير الى اكسيد القصدير وهو المادة الشفافة ولكن ظهرت مشكلتين الاولى تسكر اللوح بعفل الحرارة 
وهذه مشكلة يكن تجاوزها مستقبلا لكن المشكلة الثانية هي الاعقد ان مقاومة المادة المصنوعة عالية فنحن نحتاج الى مقاومة تتراوح من 10 الى 100 اوم لكل 1 سنتمتر حتى نحصل على المقاومة المطلوبة .

في المرة القادمة انشاء الله ساعطيكم الطريقة الصحيحة لعمل المادة الناقلة .

وشكرا.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 مايو 2009)

هذه التجارب ممتازة ......
الله يعطيك العافية ..وفقك الله وسدد خطاك .


----------



## zeid25 (26 مايو 2009)

الأخ هاشم

تنويه قد يكون مفيدا لك :
مادة المرايا هي معدن الفضة وعند تسخينه يتحول الى اكسيد الفضة
ويمكن الوصول الى نفس النتيجة بوضع القطعة ضمن محلول مؤكسد مثل الماء الأكسجيني
كذلك يمكن الوصول الى نفس النتيجة بوضع القطعة ضمن محلول كهرليتي اي محلول ناقل للكهرباء
ويمرر التيار الكهربائي بحيث ينتج الأكسجين عند الفضة فيؤكسدها
ولكنني لا ادري ان كان اكسيد الفضة مناسبا لهذا العمل 
عل كل حال يمكنك التجريب واخبارنا بالنتائج 
واما عن مقاومة المادة فهذا يتوقف ايضا على سمك الطبقة . المرايا يتم تلبيسها بطبقة رقيقة جدا من
الفضة نظرا لإرتفاع سعر هذه المادة وسمك الفضة التي يتم ترسيبها تختلف مع إختلاف جهة الصنع

اتمنى لك التوفيق ونتمنى سماع الأخبار الطيبة


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بلجهود الخيرة وساحاول تصنيع لمعرفة المعوقات بشكل عملي اكثر


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (3 يونيو 2009)

الله ايوفقك يااخي الموضوع جميل


----------



## حسن العلي المالكي (5 يونيو 2009)

وفقك الله في جهدك وسعيك

تسلم


----------



## hemaaaaa (17 يونيو 2009)

dnfbdsjfshb sndjjksadhdgdsfdhsidhu


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يونيو 2009)

الأخ مهندس هاشم 
هنيئا لك المتابعة والمثابرة 
ادعو الله لك بالتوفيق 
موضوع شيق وحديث.
إذا كتنت النفوس كبارا *** تعبت في مرادها الأجساد

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (2 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا انا فعلا متحمس للموضوع *


----------



## Speeder (5 يوليو 2009)

أخي هناك شريط وثائقي بث في الجزيرة الوثائقية مؤخرا، به الكثير من المعلومات حول الطاقة والخلايا الشمسية والإكتشافات والطرق الجديدة في هدا المجال ، أنا في الحقيقة استفدت منه كثيرا، وممكن بعاد بثه، أو إبحث عن نسخة منه يمكن تفيك كثير.
والسلام عليكم.


----------



## mkf (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*طريقة لتصنيع الزجاج الموصل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دفعني اطلاعي لنقاشكم الشيق والمفيد جزيتم خيرا, الى البحث عن طريقة لتصنيع الزجاج الموصل لأكمال المواد اللازمة لتصنيع الخلية الشمسية بالبيت, وقد وجدت الطريقة في الرابط أدناه علّها تنفعكم (انصح من يحب تجربتها بالحذر لخطورتها), شكرا لكم ووفقكم الله.

الرابط: http://www.teralab.co.uk/Experiments/Conductive_Glass/Conductive_Glass_Page1.htm

أخوكم محمد أبو فاطمة من العراق.


----------



## ahmadgamall (20 سبتمبر 2009)

براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافووووووووووووووو 77


----------



## zeid25 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يجري متابعة الرابط المذكور وبعد الإضطلاع على المضمون سيكون جوابي

الف شكر:56:


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ زيد 25 الله يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك تكفى وضح نوع المصباح هو لنبة انيون زي لنبت البيت العاديه


----------



## zeid25 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مدمن اختراعات قال:


> الاخ زيد 25 الله يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك تكفى وضح نوع المصباح هو لنبة انيون زي لنبت البيت العاديه


 

لا . المصباح الذي ذكرتة هو ما يسمى ب led
وهو عبارة عن لمبة صغيرة تستعمل كثيرا في كل الأجهزة الألكترونية مثل الراديو وآلات التسجيل
ومكبرات الصوت حيث نجدها في واجهة هذه الأجهزة احيانا للزينة واحيانا لها عمل ما
وغالبا ما تكونة ذات لون احمر او اخضر او اصفر
أما اللون الأبيض فستجدة يستعمل بكثرة في القداحات التي تستعمل لإشعال النار والمزودة
ببيل صغير للإنارة في الطرف الآخر وخاصة التي تأتي من الصين في هذه الأيام
ويمكن ان تجدها ايضا عند باعة القطع الألكترونية وهي رخيصة الثمن ( حوالي 25 قطعة
بدولار واحد فقط)

تحياتي
:56:


----------



## zeid25 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

mkf قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> دفعني اطلاعي لنقاشكم الشيق والمفيد جزيتم خيرا, الى البحث عن طريقة لتصنيع الزجاج الموصل لأكمال المواد اللازمة لتصنيع الخلية الشمسية بالبيت, وقد وجدت الطريقة في الرابط أدناه علّها تنفعكم (انصح من يحب تجربتها بالحذر لخطورتها), شكرا لكم ووفقكم الله.
> 
> ...


 

الأخ محمد
الف شكر لك . لقد تابعت الرابط وبعد الإضطلاع على المضمون تبين أن الطريقة سهلة وواضحة 
تماما ويمكن اجراء ذلك في المنزل ولكن بعيدا عن الطعام لأن المواد المستعملة سامة .
وكنت على وشك اجراء التجربة ولكنني توقفت عند نقطة مهمة للغاية ذكرها صاحب المقال 
وهي ان المقاومة تبلغ حوالي 1 كيلو اوم للسنتيمتر الواحد . هذه القيمة تعتبر كبيرة وستؤدي
الى ضياع معظم الطاقة الكهربائية . ( المقال يعود تاريخه الى عام 1969 ) 
وبكل تأكيد اليوم هناك طرق افضل حيث المقاومة تبلغ حوالي 12 الى 60 اوم فقط للسنتيمتر
ولكنني لم اجد حتى الآن طريقة واحدة بسيطة تؤدي الى مثل هذه النتائج او حتى اقل منها قليلا .

على كل حال الف شكر لك وتحياتي لك

:56:


----------



## ابو طلحة (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على الموضوع الشيق وتشجيع لجهودكم مع اني مستجد جدا في هذا الموضوع إلا اني وجدت كتاب في الصناعةالمحلية للالواح ولا ادري هل هو موجود في المنتدى ام لا هذا هو الرابط :
http://rapidshare.com/files/114294066/Homemade_Solar_Cells.pdf
والكتاب كما في الرابط بعنوان :
Homemade_Solar_Cells


----------



## درديرى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا اخ هاشم


----------



## ابو حيدر1 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

:33:امر مهم جدا نفسى اتعلام صناعة الخلا يا الشمسية


----------



## lorans_978 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو طلحة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

لم اعرف رايكم في الكتاب الذي ارفقت رابطه هل ينفع في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية وهل الطريقة المذكورة عملية وذا مردود جيد ام الا وهل رفع الكتاب في المنتدى من قبل ارجو الافادة ولكم الشكر


----------



## saifalshalchy (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك

أحنة نريد العالم يكول العرب هم الأوائل بالخلايا الشمسية بدل من أن يكول الألمان أو غيرهم


----------



## moh.abed (3 نوفمبر 2009)

1ox


----------



## ياسين الهرمزي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم فقط اريد تفصيل صنع الخلية الشمسية وكيف يعطي كمية تيار جيدة


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ هاشم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااا كثير


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع اشكر كل من شارك .ولنا معكم مداخلة لاحقاء حيث واني من اشد المهتمين في هذا المجال


----------



## سمير محمود (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي في الله أشكرك على ماقدمت وأتمنى من الله أن يعطي الناس كل على حسب نيته


----------



## ابوبكر عبدالحميد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ الكريم 
ودي بداية مشاركتي في هذا المنتدى ويهمني هذا الموضوع وباذن الله يكون فيه تواصل معك


----------



## عقيل الشيخ عيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا العمل وجزاك الله كل خير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد فراس سويد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجو أن نصل الى حلول مناسبة تفيد كل امتنا ومجتمعاتنا ومعا للتحرر من الهيمنة على منابع الطاقة


----------



## بن عباس (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## programmer4ever (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## القرام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى فا للة ارجو بالتكرم من سيا دتكم شرح بالتفصيل عن كيفية عمل شريحة شمسية على لا قل 5.5 فولت
وجزاكم اللة خيرا خوكم صلاح القرام


----------



## abo a (1 يناير 2010)

مشكورين جميعا على هذه المشاركات القيمة .بصراحة أنا مهندس الكترونيات و مشترك في فريق عمل في هذا المجال و الحمد لله عملنا مجموعة من المشاريع في مجال المتحكمات الدقيقة , و لكن في السنتين الاخيرتين بدأت أهتم بالطاقة البديلة و الآن اشتركت مع أحد هوة الاختراعات في صناعة مروحة محلية لتوليد الكهرباء بطاقة الرياح و نحن الان في المراحل الاخيرة منها .و ان شاء الله بعدها سنتوجه الى الطاقة الشمسية خصوصا و أن منطقتنا العربية تشع فيها الشمس طاقة هائلة .
نطلب من الجميع المشاركة و التعاون لما فيه مصلحة الامة للنهوض بها من كبوة التخلف واستعادة أمجادها السابقة و ما ذلك على الله بعزيز.


----------



## abo a (1 يناير 2010)

ابو طلحة قال:


> لم اعرف رايكم في الكتاب الذي ارفقت رابطه هل ينفع في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية وهل الطريقة المذكورة عملية وذا مردود جيد ام الا وهل رفع الكتاب في المنتدى من قبل ارجو الافادة ولكم الشكر


 أخي أبو طلحة يبدو أن الكتاب حذف من الموقع لو تعيد رفعه مرة أخرى على موقع اخر (ميديا فاير ) مثلا و بلاش من دوخة الرابيدشير و شكرا.


----------



## طويل البال (2 يناير 2010)

هذه التجارب ممتازة ......
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أبريل 2010)

للرفع................


----------



## elkhalfi (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكري*


----------



## yuosf g (16 أبريل 2010)

_مشكووووووور اخي_


----------



## safa aldin (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## البرق 73 (3 مايو 2010)

الف شكر

نرجو قريبا أن نصل الى حلول مناسبة


----------



## *ahed* (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
علي الرابط الجميل
ويسلكو اديك


----------



## الباتل1 (16 يونيو 2010)

belall قال:


> أخوتى بعد هذا النقاش الجيد اريد خطوات 1-2-3................
> لاتمكن من صناعة الخلية بنفسى خطوات محددة وواضحة
> وشكرا على حسن مساعدتكم .
> وجزاكم الله كل خير:11:


 وانا رايي من راي الاخ 
نبي خطوات واضحة ومحددة كرمآ وليس أمرا 
وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## matrex129 (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ياروع البشر 
شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررراااااااااااااا
على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## mmalk (15 يوليو 2010)

mirce


----------



## نبيل راشد مكاريوس (18 يوليو 2010)

توجد رقائق بلاستيكية لاصقة توضع على زجاج السيارة و بها طبقة مرايا شفافة تنفذ الضوء هل مقاومتها الكهربية مناسبة اذا استخدمت ك انود


----------



## المأربي (18 يوليو 2010)

الى الامام اخي ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مروان حافض (27 يوليو 2010)

*الخلايا الشمسية*

في الواقع موضوع الخلايا الشمسية موضوع رائع ومفيد ويجب أن لانهمل هذا الجانب من الطاقة البديلة والف شكر على هذا الموضوع القيّم


----------



## مروان حافض (27 يوليو 2010)

اخواني ان شاء الله بالاضافة الى موضوع الخلايا الشمسية سأقدم فكرة عن طاقة بديلة أخرى الا وهي طاقة الرياح للافادة العامة ان شاء الله


----------



## صوت الهندسة (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزيلا


----------



## ehsansabah (22 أغسطس 2010)

abo a قال:


> أخي أبو طلحة يبدو أن الكتاب حذف من الموقع لو تعيد رفعه مرة أخرى على موقع اخر (ميديا فاير ) مثلا و بلاش من دوخة الرابيدشير و شكرا.


 
 انا اؤكد على الاخ ابو طلحة على اعادة رفع الكناب مره اخرى ليتسنى لنا قرائته


----------



## checker6677 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*dye sensitized solar cell*

*تفضلو هذا المقاطع لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية الصبغية 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17SsOKEN5dE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxjLA...eature=related*​


----------



## thebrave_amor (22 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم يا عزيزي بجد شباب يفرح ربنا يجعلكم زخرا لنصرة الدين و عزة أهله


----------



## anisse (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز انا لم افهم شيئا ارجو الترجمة الى العربية و مشكور مسبقا


----------



## lwand (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم يبدو لي انه مسحوق الكربون


----------



## lwand (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم يبدو لي انه مسحوق الكربون


----------



## arrussi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا عضو جديد لكني متابع لهذا الموضوع من قبل ان اعمل هذه العضوية ^^
وأعتقد أني وجدت طريقة لعمل الزجاج الموصل للكهرباء موجودة في هذا الرابط:
http://www.solideas.com/solrcell/coatglas.html
وهي عبارة عن تسخين ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم على الزجاجة الى درجة حرارة (450 درجة مئوية) لمدة 15 دقيقة 
أرجو أن يكون هذا الرابط مفيد لتطوير هذا المشروع ..


----------



## arrussi (9 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعة لا تنسوا هذا الموضوع !!
لماذا قل نشاطكم في التجريب وعرض النتائج في الموضوع ؟؟
أنا لا أملك مواد تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية لكني مهتم جدّا بهذا الموضوع وأرجو أنا تجربوا وتخبرونا بنتائجكم ..
وسأعمل إن شاء الله على توفير المواد وتجربة أكثر من طريقة للخلايا الشمسية 
فقط لا تقللوا من عزيمتكم ^^


----------



## mohamed_sat88 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الى الاخ الكريم صاحب لموضوع ( هاشم 102 ) 
نظرا لمرور فترة طويلة على انشاء موضوعكم فانه عند الذهاب الى اللينكات التى وضعتموها نجد انها غير موجوده 
لذا نرجو من حضرتك انت تعيد تنشيطها او رفعها على اى موقع اخر ان كانت موجوده عندكم 
لانى اعتقد ان ها مهمة جدا ودليل ذلك اننى واحد من ضمن كثيرين يحتاجون لهذه المعلومات 
و ارجوا الاهتمام لعل الله يجازيكم خيرا


----------



## gpr57 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع قوي وشدتني الأفكار الي فيه 
ولكن وجدت انه في الصفحات الأخيرة بدا يضعف والمشاركات قلة 

اتمنى التفاعل اكثر معه


----------



## arrussi (18 ديسمبر 2010)

كلامك صحيح أخ جبر :7:
وهذا هو الموضوع اللي عرفني على هذا المنتدى ^^


----------



## علاء عماد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ميجان2 (9 يناير 2011)

اخى الحبي بارك الله فيك والله يا ابو هاشم انا بحبك فى الله لان كل مشاركاتك جبارة ونافعة واريد ان اضع يدى بيدك للوصول لشىء ميد للمسلمين انا بالقاهرة ارسل لى رسالة على الخاص


----------



## tanji12 (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tanji12 (10 يناير 2011)

> *لقد اجريت تجربة ناجحة للحصول على التيار الكهربائي من اشعة الشمس
> اعرضها عليكم :
> المبدأ : من الطرق المعروفة للحصول على الطاقة الكهربائية استعمال المواد
> نصف الناقلة . ونحن في حياتنا العادية نستعمل مصابيح تسمى ال led
> ...


هل من جديد عن هده التجربة


----------



## tanji12 (10 يناير 2011)

وجدت هدا الفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg4LW0x7ggk&feature=related


----------



## نبيل راشد مكاريوس (14 يناير 2011)

pv pannel 102 wat hand made 
اشتريت 72 خلية 1.8 وان و وصلتهم فى مجموعتبن كل مجموعة تعطى 16 فولت 3 امبير موصلين على التوازى تابع الفديو على يوتيوب التكلفة الاجمالية 600 جنية مصرى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYlmFTGApRE


----------



## نبيل راشد مكاريوس (14 يناير 2011)

يمكن استخدام شاشة ال سى دى مكسورة لعمل خلية شمسية


----------



## نبيل راشد مكاريوس (14 يناير 2011)

الى يعرف اين يباع تيتانيوم ديوكسيد ارجوكم اخبرونى لانة خامة رخيصة و سهلة لصنع ال بى فى


----------



## نبيل راشد مكاريوس (14 يناير 2011)

ممكن تستخدم بور ترانزيستور بعد نزع غطائة المعدنى ورقمة 3035 و باستخدام عدسة ستحصل على 2.7 فولت 10 ملى امبير مجربة.....


----------



## م.الدجيل (14 يناير 2011)

مششششششششششششكووووووووووور 
احسن طاقة


----------



## rfllil (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
إخوتي أنا صغير السن .احتاج إلى مساعدة . أريد تصميم للخلايا الشمسية. 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## COCl2 (11 فبراير 2011)

برأيي اذا تريدون عمل خلايا تجاريا فان خلايا الصبغة ليست جيدة و ايضا ليست بقوة خلايا السيليكون
يقول في أول الموضوع اليود في الصيدليا ينجح , لكن يفترض أن تكون قرات أنهم يستعملون KI3 أو NaI3 و ليس I2 
كيف تحصل على ثالث يوديد البوتاسيوم؟ تحتاج الى يود الصيدلية I2 و يوديد البوتاسيوم KI الذي يستعمل في ملح الطعام و لون أبيض , بالنسبة لي لم استطع ايحاده بالسوق أصلا الناس يعتقدون أن اليود هو الذي يستعمل بالملح وعندما تقول يوديد الصوديوم لا يعرفونه
للحصول على NaI3 فقط أضف محلول اليود لمحلو ل يوديد الصوديوم ثم بخر بالشمس لتخصل على المسحوق
المشكلة بخلايا الصبغة هي الزجاج الموصل
انا حاولت لا أعرف كم مرة لكن كثير أن أعمل زجاج موصل لكها دائما تفشل و تكون المقاومة سيئة
كنت أحاول عمله من كلوريد القصدير ثنائي التكافؤ أذوبه بقليل من الماء ثم اضيف ايثانول مع قليل HCl ثم أرش على قطعة زجاجية اسخنها فوق لهب 
من تجاربي الكثيرة الفاشلة أرجو أن تفيد أحدكم:
الزجاج يجب أن يسخن على نار هادئة و ترفع تدريجيا و أيضا عند الانتهاء أخفف النار تدريجيا لكي لا يكسر
القطرات لمرشوشة يجب أن تكون ناعمة جدا والا سيكسر الزجاج (كنت أبخها بسرنك)
رش كامل الزجاج لمرة ثم انتظر فترة حوالي دقيقة ثم كرر لحوالي نصف ساعة
الآن المشكلتان:
1- أريد جعله شفاف
2- أريد جعله موصل
بعد الكثر من التجارب جعلته شفاف:
أولا يجب أنت تفهم عندما ترش SnCl2 على الزجاج سيتفسخ بالحرارة و يتفاعل مع أوكسجين الهواء
SnCl2 + O2 -->SnO2 + Cl2 كما تلاى الكلور يخرج مع اني لم اشم الرائحة
SnO2 عادة أبيض يعني ليس شفاف , كيف يصبح شفاف؟ ذرات الاكسجين يجب أن تركب بزواية مختلفة من القصدير لا اعرف بالضبط كيف وهذا يحدث بالتسخين القوي
بالآخر طلع الزجاج معي بلون مموج مثل قوس قزح بلون ازرق و احمر وكانت مقاومته جيدة جدا و الطلاء لا يزال بسهولة حتى بالحك لكن المشكلة الأوم سيئ
لجعل مقومته جيدة يجب استخدام كلوريد الانتيمون وانا لم أجده أبدا
أنا فشلت لاني لا أجد المواد في السوق أو ربما هي موجودة لكن البائع لا يفهم فمثلا اشتريت مارة اكسيد التيتانيوم فباعني كبريتيد الزنك (كبريتيد الزنك يمكن أن يعمل أيضا بدل TiO2 لأنه شبه موصل ويمكنك شراءه من بائع الدهانات او المواد الصحية فقط قل له أريد زنك لكني لم اجربه لأني حينها لم أكن أعرف أنه شبه موصل)
بالنسبة لطريقة العضو tanji12 *مصابيح *led هي دايودات كما تعرفون طبعا (لان اختصاصكم بالكهرباء أصلا)
لمن لا يعرف ال led هو الذي مثل اللمبة تجده في القداحات التي تضي أو انظر الى حاسوبك ستجد الضوء الذي يراقب عمل القرص الصلب كيف يضيء و يطفء أو ضوء الشاشة الجانبي أو الذي في أجهز التحكم عن بعد 
عندما تدخل فيه كهرباء ينتج ضوء لكن عندما تركز عليه ضوء تنعكس العملية و يصدر كهرباء (مثل المولد و المحرك)
الدايودات التي تخرج الضوء يستعمل فيها شبه موصل الجيرمانيوم و التي لا تصدر ضوء عادة السيليكون يعني ليس مهم ان كان يضيء او لا
فقط أوصل عدة منها على التسلسل و عرضها لضوء الشمس و افحص بالافو (أنا لم اجرب هذا)


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## TATO2006 (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## TATO2006 (23 مارس 2011)

الرابط لايعمل ولذلك رفعته تانى


----------



## muntadharsuhail (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## biology002 (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ahmadakeel5700 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ هاشم
انا طالب هندسة ميكانيك في سوريا عندي مشروع تخرج حول كيف نصنع الخلايا الشمسية 
الروابط الي موجودة عندي عبظهر انها محذوفة هل تستطيع ان ترسلها لي عن طريق الايميل ولك جزيل الشكر 
بريدي : [email protected]


----------



## دراسات (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررييييييييييييين


----------



## محمد الحوثري (13 أكتوبر 2012)

وين الرابط ما فتح معي ارجو منك اصلاح الرابط


----------



## فقيه العرب (21 أكتوبر 2012)

الطاقه المستقبليه بلا شك


----------



## mecan (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الرحمان فيك


----------



## saleh.sy (29 يوليو 2013)

الحمد لله انا بخير


----------



## abdelhak 21 (5 يوليو 2014)

​شكرا اخي بورك فيك


----------



## ابو انس المصرى 22 (5 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك ان شاء الله


----------



## bashjm (17 أغسطس 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (19 أغسطس 2014)

اخى العزيز بعد التحية 
هذه مشكله سهله وهو وضع الواح بولى كربونيت وهذه ماده بلاستيكية شديد الصلابه وهى تستخدم فى كشافات انارة الشوارع وارجو منك رفع الملفات السابقة مره اخرى 
ولك جزيل الشكر
اخوك محمد عبدالله


----------



## mega20042004 (19 أغسطس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس محمو ناصر (22 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكورين على الموضوع


----------



## ali suez11 (13 نوفمبر 2014)

الموضوع ان شاء الله ميسر لمن اخلاص النيه لنفع المسلمين خاصه وللناس عامه . ان الحيتان تستغفر لمعلم الناس الخير .


----------



## kaminodo (15 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ,وفقك الله لم تحبه و يرضاه


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (2 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع هادف و له قيمة اقتصادية عالية نرجو من الله ان يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

رائع جدا


----------

